# Char-Planer ohne S4 Items



## Jailbird (4. Juli 2008)

Hi,

da ich wohl bei Support etc. falsch war, versuche ich es hier nochmal.
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob und/oder wann die Items der neuen Arena Season 4 im Char-Planer verfügbar sein werden.
Find den Char Planer ziehmlich cool um meinen Char etwas besser zu strukturieren, aber ohne S4 Items is natürlich doof.

Gruß JB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valhalla (4. Juli 2008)

würde auch gerne mal die stats von meinem char mit meinem s4 sehen...^^

mfg


----------



## Cerilein (8. Juli 2008)

der geläuterte schattenamythist fehlt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venefica (9. Juli 2008)

bitte ein update


----------

